# Wanting to move to US



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2008)

I was wondering, what is the legal process to move to the United States to stay, forever? I can't find anything on ANY site I visit..and this is just giving me a headache. =(
I 'am planning on moving to Texas, near Houston. I'm coming from the UK (London). I would be living with a very good friend of mine who will be my guardian, so a new house won't be an issue. At the moment, I 'am 17 years old, though I'm planning on moving when I'm 18 in 2009 (basically treat me as 18. I don't wanna see anything like "ur 17, ur too baby to move" etc..).

So yeah I don't know exactly what I have to do to move in with her. She can't find anything either on this subject, besides a $40 tourist visa...which I'm not looking forward to, because I want to work as a firefighter (note she's 39 if that helps, and married). She's married to an assistant cheif of a fire department who is going to teach me everything I know to be a firefighter. That is the job I want to do. Though work Visas cost ways too much where ever I check..(somewhat £900-£1200 which is AKA around $2000 >.<) I don't think I'll be making enough to cover that..since I'd have training to pass BEFORE work.

After looking everywhere, and coming up emtpy handed for a good 3 months now, I signed up here and made this post in hopes of someone with knowledge in this area to provide few simple and easy to understand steps to achieve my goal.

I have close to no knowledge on visas too however...do you think maybe I can go for an ultra cheap tourist visa to settle in, and do training for my job as a firefighter, then get the work visa as soon as I start working? It makes sense to me, but this is so so soooooooooo complicated and might not be allowed...can someone please explain what I need to do to move? I won't be taking much with me, just clothes, my laptop and maybe a couple games (like halo 3 for an example) to keep me occupied. My real family is staying behind in England, and I'm currently saving up for my passport renewal (£75) and the flight ticket to Houston (£620), and any addition fees for the move which I have yet to find out.

Thanks in advance, I appreciate any help on this subject.

Daniel


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I can't find anything on ANY site I visit..


Daniel, maybe you can start by reading the information from the American Embassy in London?
Visa Services U.S. Embassy London

And also these can give you some insight:L
USCIS Home Page
UnitedStatesVisas.gov -- What is a Visa?


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola Daniel,

Sadly I think your chances for coming out here to live are currently extremely slim to virtually non-existent.

A tourist visa is just that - for doing touristy things. The moment you stop being a tourist the US has the right to kick you out and potentially bar you from ever returning.

The US has very tightly defined rules as to who can come to the country, and they usually revolve around highly skilled workers with advanced degrees or 10-15 appropriate work experience, business investors, intracompany transferee's or via very close familial relationships.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it's best to find these things out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2008)

=(

someone told me about a permanent green card, can't I renew passport, apply for that, then book flight? I 'am dead set on moving...T_T

And I got this from a friend:

"Naturalization is the process by which an immigrant can
attain U.S. citizenship. In general, any lawful permanent
resident who has maintained a period of continuous resi-
dence and presence in the United States can apply for
naturalization. Applicants for naturalization must have
good moral character, knowledge of U.S. history and gov-
ernment and the English language, and a willingness to
support and defend the United States and its Constitu-
tion. Most immigrants may apply for naturalization after
three to five years of permanent residency. For certain
groups of immigrants, including those who have served
in the U.S. military, the requirements for permanent resi-
dency may be shortened or waived. The requirements for
U.S. residency and local residency also vary according to
the circumstances of the immigrant"

Can using work visas for 5 years allow me to stay according to that?
I want out of UK..seriously...


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, but you have to be a LAWFUL legal resident for 5 years based off one of the VISA routes I gave earlier.

I'm not sure who your friend is but you need to face up to the grim realities of life here!

Unless there is some weird and wacky exemption for 'firefighters' that I've not heard of, your only routes here are via the ones I described. In addition if you even do any training whilst here on a tourist visa that too would be potentially be enough to have you deported.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2008)

Okay so tourist visa is stricken from the idea list. =[

I just want a simple solution for what I wish to happen really..even if I end up having to pay incredible amounts of money, so be it.

I'm told that people are moving into the country like everyday, just like me..I even quoted your post to someone and they said maybe you jus' don't like immigrants telling me that there's close to no chance I'll ever be allowed to stay. =O 

If there is someone out there that can explain simply, what I need to do, then thank you so very much for your time...gawd this is giving me the biggest headache ever. All I want to do is move..if it does turn out to be impossible then I'll see yous on the other side. =\


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm someone who's been through the process and found things out the hard way.

I was like you at an early age - wanting to come over here but with no qualifications I had no idea on how to proceed. Eventually I used my years of working (15) in lieu of a degree to enable me to get an H-1B visa which was still pretty painful to obtain.

So I speak AS an immigrant. Please understand I'm saying this not to just burst your bubble or anything else, but you have to understand the US is very very tough on immigration and the hoops and loops that one has to go though is pretty annoying.

Take a look at this page. It shows the various VISA classifications available for anyone to enter the country as a legal alien (Except for the E-3 which is specifically for Australians) and let me know which one you think is applicable to your position.

The only other option as I see it is to come out here to study - however that will require expense to pay for college and you'll need to ensure you have enough qualifications to do that here. However you'll not be able to work on a study visa. It's slightly possible you could get an internship somewhere whilst studying but that still won't really allow you to achieve your dream of being a firefighter.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Sadly, it is simply not enough to _want _to move here - the US (in common with pretty much anywhere these days) has to have a reason to _accept _you here.

Take a look around other threads on the forum here from folk who have posed all manner of questions wanting to know if their particular circumstance gives them residency in the US. You'll see that for most eligible most people the answers fit into one of four broad categories:
H visa for workers skilled or otherwise (unskilled invariably equals seasonal & short term, e.g. amusement park workers)
L Visa for investment or intracompany transferees
K Visa for a fiancé/fiancée (and eventual marriage)
F/M Visa for studying on

Money can get you in, but only if you're willing (and have available) to spend something like a million dollars in a new business here.

Having family already here who can sponsor a petition is another route but I somehow don't think that applies to your position.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Also, your friend can't be your guardian, because at 18 in the US, you no longer require a guardian. If you meant sponsor, you can only be sponsored by a close relative: mother, father, brother, sister, son, daughter, and maybe grandparents.

I agree with everyone else. Your only real option is to apply to a university or junior college in the US, and come in on a student visa. You will be allowed to work a few hours per week, and if you obtain a degree, you probably can get a one-year work visa if you find a job in your field. It is regarded as an internship and part of your studies. If, after that, your employer is willing to sponsor you (an expensive and time-consuming proposition), and you are in a field that is in demand, you might then get a work visa. I believe that is when your legal residency will start. I don't think the student years count. After that, you could apply for citizenship.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll look around on that site, I think..maybe..I could use a tourist Visa, spend some time over there like for vacation, look for a partner..and infact, someone else that I really like lives over there too, but doubt she likes me the same way..lol I really really doubt it. But maybe she'll change her mind, who knows.=)

Thank your for your advice, and yes you're right..it is better to find these things out. I wonder though, is 2 and a half months enough time to be adopted before my 18th birthday? The friend who I'm staying with, I like to think of her as my guardian, I sometimes even call her mom. And maybe..is there like an education visa for taking firefighter lessons over there? considering my 'guardian's' husband is assistant chief of the local fire department there, could he have a say in anything? Or is it possible to join a fire department here and get transfered?

Sorry for asking so many questions..but I would appreciate someone with a confirmed sure answer tell me, than me looking for the answer myself and giving up coz I don't know exactly what I'm looking for, or can't find what I'm looking for coz what I'm looking for doesn't exist.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Dragon said:


> And maybe..is there like an education visa for taking firefighter lessons over there? considering my 'guardian's' husband is assistant chief of the local fire department there, could he have a say in anything? Or is it possible to join a fire department here and get transfered?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions..but I would appreciate someone with a confirmed sure answer tell me, than me looking for the answer myself and giving up coz I don't know exactly what I'm looking for, or can't find what I'm looking for coz what I'm looking for doesn't exist.


Questions are good to ask, for without questions we would have no answers!

Sadly I fear the chief's likely to have about as much influence over the USCIS as I have (read zilch). And as for a transfer then again it's a no since the only way that would work was if the British Fire Brigade did business in the US.

And oh - never give up hope of finding anyone out here - I was here just six weeks before I met my husband!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A partner won't do you any good either. The US only recongnizes marriage as a legal means of staying. And they require that it be a real marriage, with joint residence, bills, and all of that. Even if you had a partner in the UK who was an American citizen returning to the US, you would probably have to get married to stay. And then it would be several years before you would have the right to stay on your own.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dragon said:


> I'll look around on that site, I think..maybe..I could use a tourist Visa, spend some time over there like for vacation, look for a partner..and infact, someone else that I really like lives over there too, but doubt she likes me the same way..lol I really really doubt it. But maybe she'll change her mind, who knows.=)


Absolutely, positively NOT!

A couple of things to remember about US visas:

#1 it is usually impossible to change a "tourist" visa of any sort to an immigration visa without a return back home and basically starting over again from square one. The US is really strict about wanting to know your "real" reason for coming to the US, and if you come in on a tourist visa and then "change your mind" they figure you were lying from the get go.

#2 any legitimate visa is expensive. Whether you are "sponsored" by a family member or by an employer, your sponsor pays a not-insignificant fee and has to go through a certain level of administrative hassle to qualify as your sponsor.

About the only route that seems open to you at this stage is to look into going over on a student visa. If you want to find a firefighting school that will accept you, you'll have to be prepared to pay the school fees and living costs on your own (as Synthia said, you'll only be allowed to work a limited amount of time, basically just for pocket money). They will require you to show that you have the resources to support yourself while in school.

At the end of your schooling, you may be able to qualify for an internship job for a year or so. After that, you'll probably have to go back for some period of time to apply for a different visa - but who knows, the laws may have changed some by then.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah I been looking for an education there too, looks like pretty much the only option now. And I meant use the tourist visa for vacation of course, and staying at her place n' get to know her a lil better while I'm on vacation. =D


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!
I've got a degree in Business and Computing but i've been reading that in order to have a chance of working and living in the US you need to lots of experience in the job market. I know I don't have a lot of experience that is worth considering for top jobs in the US. Since finishing uni i've had 2 different temp jobs working on data validation and collecting information etc. In total i've only been working for 6 months and I know thats not a lot of experience. As mention I have a degree so will that boost my chances of applying for residency in the US.

I really want to move to the US preferably New York, but what I understand is that I need to fall into the so called skills markets. I got told the best chance of obtaining a VISA is a H1B. To be honest I'm not sure how to go about it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For an H1B visa, you basically find the job first and then the employer qualifies you for the visa. It's basically a royal pain for the employer to qualify a job and a candidate for H1B status (not to mention expensive - and the employer's fee cannot be collected back from the job applicant). Having a few years of experience makes the initial job hunt easier for you and for the employer, because they have some idea of whether or not you're worth all the trouble of trying to obtain an H1B visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dragon (Mar 30, 2008)

I been looking around colleges and universities in Houston, I found a couple I'd be willing to attend, but I'm not sure exactly what I have to do to attend legally. Student Visa looks the way to go, so I'm going to study over there for a couple years, and eventually find myself a well paying job. And who knows, by then I might be married too, the idea sounds all so good but the starting point is all so confusing... I can't see any updated courses that start in 2009 either, looks like I'll have to do a whole load of contacting, and having my 'guardian' (not real guardian as I said..I just like to call her that, because she's like a mom to me =] ) ask around at the college/university I wish to attend. I just want to find out exactly what it is I have to do to enroll to the college/uni then I'm all set.

Thank you for the posts guys n' gals, I'm learning a lot already just reading all this. Though I do have a few questions that I don't know where else I can ask them.

With the student Visa, I can take up small jobs like paper rounds or something for small change atleast right? Because I'm not exactly sure. I don't want to ruin my chances of a future over there by violating any laws by mistake...also, it says on another site that when my course is finished I'll have to leave the states, and have a specified time to leave. If I wanted to stay for the summer holidays may I obtain a Tourist Visa for vacational purposes until I'm definately in for another course? And how would I renew that student visa for staying for another course? There's a lot I don't understand..but eh, I'm asking too much questions I bet.

How 'bout to make it easier, picture yourself as me, and explain what you'd do if you were me..k? =]

My situation: I wish to study at a college or university in Houston (preferably IT, graphics, art, catering or firefighter training). I have a place to stay secured definately in Jones Creek, close to Houston. After my course is finished I want to stay for the holidays until my next course starts (yes I plan on continuing my education. Tourist Visa for the holidays maybe?). After continuing my education there, I want to end up with a job (guessing that requires a work visa). I eventually wish to apply for permanent residence in the states. I read somewhere where it said something along the lines of staying in the states for 5 years makes you eligable to apply for permanent residence, and I'm wondering if 5 years of education and work counts towards that, maybe even the holiday period between courses.

A simple step by step answer to my intension would be great. I don't mind an in-depth answer too however, the more I read the more I know. And knowing more cannot be a bad thing. 

Sorry for being so complicated, my knowledge on this subject isn't at all the best.

Daniel.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, with anything connected with visas, a "simple" step by step doesn't really exist. Most countries visa laws are written in negative terms (i.e. "we can deny you a visa if..." not "we'll give you a visa if...") so you kind of have to learn while doing.

For a student visa, contact the schools directly. You'll first have to go through the admissions process - they check your school results from the UK to determine if you meet their criteria and you may have to sit the SAT exams (which are given in the UK a couple of times a year).

Once you're admitted to a university program in the US, the school will set the visa process in motion (as they will be charged with tracking you while you're attending) and will probably be your best source of information. While you're attending the school, you will have to make satisfactory progress each semester (i.e. take a "full time" load of courses and pass enough of them to progress toward your degree). You can work part-time, but only on week-ends and during school holidays, and I'm not sure of the situation now, but it used to be that you were limited to working "student jobs" on campus. (Usually meant working in the school dining halls or in the student union facilities.)

Actually, getting in contact with the schools you are interested in attending might be the best way to get an idea of the overall process and what the various restrictions are. The schools generally have an entire department devoted to "international students" and they'll be thrilled to send you out their whole package of information if you just ask them. (Or have your "guardian" give them your address.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

